# Moon point Fraser Island



## giblet (Sep 1, 2013)

Hey guys just about to ask the impossible but wouldn't mind it If a fellow yakka helped me out. I'm a local to Hervey Bay and I'm looking at finally going over to moon for the day but am in need for a GPS mark or 2? Ones that aren't publicly advertised over the net as I've fished them before and are really over fished. Maybe send me a mark through inbox and I could throw you some fillets of the catch ? I don just throwing the question out there cheers guys


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

Got no marks for you mate, sorry. But to suggest that the area is overfished to a group fisherman who manage to catch some exceptional fish from metropolitan waters around major capital cities doesn't sit well with me personally. I make an annual trip up to Fraser each year and have had some excellent sessions over the last 12-15 years, but they didn't come easy at first, the area is far from 'fished out'. Just have a look at the fish that Beekeeper catches at Scarborough, an area in Brisbane that many blokes claim is fished out when they can't catch anything. Scarby would probably see more boats on a single sunny Sunday than Moon Point will see in a month.

My fishing has steadily improved over time by paying greater attention to detail, fishing peak bite periods like dawn & dusk, targeting individual species with the best possible bait or lures and also targeting species that are prevalent at the time of year your fishing. I don't just go fishing, I go out looking for my target species with a dedicated arsenal, my point is, fish smarter, not harder, the results will come.

There is some excellent info on fishing the inside of Fraser in some previous posts that will help get you on the right track. Good luck with it mate, but generally GPS marks will never be exchanged over the net.....

Kev


----------



## giblet (Sep 1, 2013)

Mate I disagree with you saying it's not over fished. The Uranian pier over 10 years ago used to see bucked loads of decent fish coming of there ever day and now it's 1 maybe 2 good catches. Moon point is pretty much the closest point to the bay that had good ground and some wreaks, but as most people around here only have small boats that's about as far as they are going to get and as it's always getting fished meaning fish aren't as plenty. Not saying they aren't there I'm just looking for a generous guy to give me a honey hole


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

BIGKEV said:


> but generally GPS marks will never be exchanged over the net.....





giblet said:


> I'm just looking for a generous guy to give me a honey hole


33°27'16.9"N 117°43'17.1"W


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

Ok.

Good luck


----------



## gbc (Feb 16, 2012)

You don't think peddling a revo to moon point is a bit much? The easiest way to get a feed at moon is in the creek. No gps marks but if you look you'll find it.


----------



## giblet (Sep 1, 2013)

The kayak is already on the island so just driving to the creek an launching from there. My easiest bet is to paddle to the flats and flick for Goldie's or hit up the bait balls like usual, was just after a spot or 2 to flick plastics on a deep reef for trout and sweet lip. If I wanted to catch whitting and bream I'd go fish Eli lol


----------

